# CM Punk Vs Bobby Fish? Really!? I mean… REALLY!?



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This could easily set up CM Punk vs Adam Cole at a later date, and I see absolutely no "trash" here.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I said it about a year and a half ago and I will say it here again now.

Tony Khan does not know what he's doing from a wrestling booking perspective. He might be a great businessman, negotiator or whatever others praise him for but when it comes to writing a compelling wrestling show he has no fucking idea.

The way it should've gone is MJF interrupts Punk on Rampage 1, Punk sets his sights on The Pinnacle, Punk enlists the help of Darby Allin and challenges FTR to a tag match at All Or Nothing in which Punk and Darby win. Punk goes into a mini feud with Wardlow (With MJF saying he needs to prove himself before MJF will agree to fight him) and beats Wardlow.

On PPV, CM Punk Vs MJF with some kind of stip (No Holds Barred? Last Man Standing?) and MJF shocks the world by giving Punk his first loss making a star out of him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *I said it about a year and a half ago and I will say it here again now.*


to be fair, you’ve also reminded us quite a few times in between


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

That's because 80% of AEW's roster are mid carders, of course he is going to have more shitty opponents than good ones, if AEW had started 5 years ago and built up people until now and he just came in it would be a different story.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Cm Punk should wrestle people of his caliber and no jobber like Bobby Fish. TK is a terrible booker!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

One thing I noticed with AEW is that when they hire someone, there is a clear plan for their first feud. After that, they don’t know what to do and the subject will flounder around the midcard with no purpose.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This isn't a feud. It's an easy win. If you are gullible enough to believe that fish is getting an extended program with CM Punk I have a flying emu to sell you


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> This isn't a feud. It's an easy win. If you are gullible enough to believe that fish is getting an extended program with CM Punk I have a flying emu to sell you


How many more easy wins does the man need?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How many more easy wins does the man need?


Oh I'm pissed don't you worry. We are 3 weeks away from a ppv and Punk still doesn't have a program for full gear it's bullshit.

I'm just smart enough to know fish isn't getting a substantial extended program with someone the calibre of CM Punk.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh I'm pissed don't you worry. We are 3 weeks away from a ppv and Punk still doesn't have a program for full gear it's bullshit.
> 
> I'm just smart enough to know fish isn't getting a substantial extended program with someone the calibre of CM Punk.


Another stereotypical rush job feud coming for a ppv match like so often you see on aew leading up to PPV's, many will forgive them if the matches deliver at the ppv but it's the same excuse I saw in protecting wwe doing the exact same thing leading up to ppvs and is a reason I grew bored of them as a coherent feud/rivalry is what has made me a wrestling fan and not heatless "5 star" matches.

Even the way they set up the cm.punk Bobby fish match was woeful booking with punk randomly running out to help some forgettable jobber from a beat down from another glorified jobber, could they not have come up with anything the slightest bit creative to set up the match or is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

CM Punk should fight Danielson every week!!111!!1!!1!111 Stars should not have matches with jobbers!!!!1!1!11!

Fuck off dumbass, let him catch up for fuck's sake


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

It is getting harder to defend (I am no punk guy as I have said over and over). 
I never thought Punk would move the needle that much no matter who he wrestled.
Having said that, I can accept him wrestling lower card guys if he was getting built up to face a main event guy … but that doesn’t seem to be happening. I will stand strong (for now) and hope he has a plan. I don’t blame khan though, this is on punk.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

AEW think they are being clever by getting Punk on these shows to try and pop a rating, but all they are doing is devaluing him. Compare this to how WWE booked Edge who still feels special.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The fact that CM Punk still doesn't have a feud heading into Full Gear is pathetic. And any attempt to try and build one now is pretty futile considering 3 weeks is barely enough time to tell a story. 

They're butchering him really badly here.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

At this point Bryan Danielson is doing much better in AEW in terms of matches and his opponents than CM Punk is.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It seems like CM Punk is still in the phase of getting used to bumps, building his stamina etc. He looked absolutely blown up by the end of that match with Matt Sydal. I'm willing to judge this return over 12 months as opposed to 2.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The fact that CM Punk still doesn't have a feud heading into Full Gear is pathetic. And any attempt to try and build one now is pretty futile considering 3 weeks is barely enough time to tell a story.
> 
> They're butchering him really badly here.


He is butchering himself. He is calling the shots, or at the very least has the power of veto.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Dmight said:


> CM Punk should fight Danielson every week!!111!!1!!1!111 Stars should not have matches with jobbers!!!!1!1!11!
> 
> Fuck off dumbass, let him catch up for fuck's sake


Catch up? His first fucking match back was against darby, he has had long drawn out matches and fish and Garcia are no fucking slouches in the ring so this excuse of him not being in any meaningful program because he needs to catch up is a piss poor excuse for poor directionless booking and this is not the first time aew have fucked returns, sting and christian come to mind.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The novelty with CM Punk’s return has well and truly worn off, purely because the way he’s being booked has been extremely uninteresting.

I had no problem that his first match back was against Darby, but to go from that to matches against Hobbs, Garcia, Sydal now Fish, those match ups just don’t stand out, he is being displayed as just another guy, who doesn’t feel like a big deal.

@Shaun_27 makes an excellent point, Edge for example on his return has been displayed as a big deal, with him being involved in top level feuds.

CM Punk has come back, but right now he feels uninteresting because his booking has been meh.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW completely killed any mystic Cm Punk may have had.

I didn’t think it would’ve been possible given how hot of a reaction his debut got.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

FYI.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452075480023195651

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452075767735717891


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Punk is working the rust off, guys.
If you watch his matches, it’s mostly against work horses that can help him get that step back that, naturally, he’s lost over 7 years.

a main event fued with MJF, only for Punk to be mediocre in the ring doesn’t work long term.

Also, also, if Punk goes over MJF upon his return - the critics would cry about burying AEW talent.

so, shut up basically, I guess.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Punk is working the rust off, guys.
> If you watch his matches, it’s mostly against work horses that can help him get that step back that, naturally, he’s lost over 7 years.
> 
> a main event fued with MJF, only for Punk to be mediocre in the ring doesn’t work long term.
> ...


This is what some aew fans simply don’t understand.

No one gives a fuck about how good CM Punk is in the ring. One of the biggest matches in wrestling history featured hulk Hogan well past his prime and the rock. If Hogan spent his return to wwe on Velocity fighting Rico to “shake off the rust” people would be like what the fuck is wrong with Hogan. Hogan had one live event match with Rikishi and then was ready to go to have the matches the fans wanted to see. 

No one wants to see CM Punk "shake off the rust" for months.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

AEW fanboys will defend any shit this company throws in front of them!
People were waiting for Punk's return not to see that he had matches with the jobbers from Dark


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

It's just a one off match, I think. No way they extend this past next week. I really have no interest in seeing too much of Bobby Fish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> The single worst megastar return in history.
> 
> You bring him back again Darby. Cool. Understandable. A hella over upper mid carder.
> 
> ...


*Punk vs Jobbers is tanking ratings to all time lows, so what's the solution? Put him in matches with MORE jobbers. Brilliant. *


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

That's the only downside of having a ranking system, and it's why Punk and Bryan are facing "lower" guys to get their win records up. If they only faced the top guys then it would get boring quicker as they would have no one to face. At least slowly building up their rankings should leave to an endgame of both Punk and Bryan end up fighting either each other or Cole, in lead up to #1 Contender.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Punk vs Jobbers is tanking ratings to all time lows, so what's the solution? Put him in matches with MORE jobbers. Brilliant. *


Well, he did beat Smackdown with Lesnar, Reigns, Heyman, Sasha and Becky so there's that. 😬


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Well, he did beat Smackdown with Lesnar, Reigns, Heyman, Sasha and Becky so there's that. 😬


*?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450225304660692998*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As much as we critique Khan, This is most likely CM Punk's idea not Tony's.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> As much as we critique Khan, This is most likely CM Punk's idea not Tony's.


Exactly... like Danielson, he's picking and choosing who he works with, he's even said that himself inside and outside the ring. Have people forgotten that already?!

Do I like the match? No. Is it pointless? Probably. Should we wait to see what happens? Yes.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450225304660692998*


What's the key demo like? Yep. 👀


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dmight said:


> CM Punk should fight Danielson every week!!111!!1!!1!111 Stars should not have matches with jobbers!!!!1!1!11!
> 
> Fuck off dumbass, let him catch up for fuck's sake


Shut up bitch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> What's the key demo like? Yep. 👀


*Rampage has lost more than half of its overall viewership since CM Punk's return episode. Celebrating the demo of one of their lowest rated shows isn’t the flex you think it is.*


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Punk is working the rust off, guys.
> If you watch his matches, it’s mostly against work horses that can help him get that step back that, naturally, he’s lost over 7 years.
> 
> a main event fued with MJF, only for Punk to be mediocre in the ring doesn’t work long term.
> ...


Why are you going to the extreme, could they not have teamed him up with darby and sting or had him in a feud with someone like Christian, starks or even someone like kingston rather then jumping from one rushed heatless feud with obscure talent to another.

Maybe it would have been better to have just had punk show up less frequently to make his return still feel like something special.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

_CM Punk return after 7 years of absence and he’s happy that he’s back_

IWC: SmiLiNg Cm PuNk SuCkS ToNy KhaN BaD!

_CM Punk comes out pissed off and ready to kick Bobby Fish’s ass_

IWC: cM pUnKn oNLy fIghTiNg JoBbErS tOnY KhAn BaD!!

_in a couple of months or so, Punk wins the world title_

IWC: cM pUnKe oLd MaN scRewiNG yUnG fReSh HoMe GroWn TaLenT oVeR bY pOLiTiCkS AEw No MaKe pRoPeR sTaRz oNLe FoRmer WwE ReTiReE nUrSiNg HoMeS tOnY KaHn BaD!1!!


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I said it about a year and a half ago and I will say it here again now.
> 
> Tony Khan does not know what he's doing from a wrestling booking perspective. He might be a great businessman, negotiator or whatever others praise him for but when it comes to writing a compelling wrestling show he has no fucking idea.
> 
> ...


Hasn't that formula been the majority of MJFs AEW run though. Guy trashes MJF, MJF says they must face Wardlow or do a series of trials before having a match against MJF. It's a boring formula. 

I agree though, Punk has been destroyed already. 

It's like Cornette said, if you have your Danielsons and Punks facing off against jobbers and nobodies, they then become worthless themselves. 

Personally I would have had Punk debut, sit in the middle of the Ring and have the locker room empty, staring at him to close the show. I would have then announced Punk has something to say on Rampage. Have him shoot on WWE and the wrestling world. I would have done that for a couple of weeks until Danielson debuted, then I would have had Danielson as a WWE sympathiser shooting against Punk. I would tease a match between them, before they formed a mutual alliance to take on The Elite.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Rampage has lost more than half of its overall viewership since CM Punk's return episode. Celebrating the demo of one of their lowest rated shows isn’t the flex you think it is.*


It's a dead slot, the numbers they're doing now shouldn't be disregarded. I don't think there are many other programs that would do better numbers in that slot.
Case in point, WWE current flagship show in Smackdown with a 2 hour headstart leading to a half hour extension which featured their top stars and was ad-free couldn't beat Rampage, an unestablished program that started in mid-August.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> _CM Punk return after 7 years of absence and he’s happy that he’s back_
> 
> IWC: SmiLiNg Cm PuNk SuCkS ToNy KhaN BaD!
> 
> ...


Why are you acting like the 2 things you’ve listed are the only options. As if “angry Punk” confronting Bobby fucking Fish is what people were asking for?

Stop being a disingenuous little shit


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't worry it'll be another Rampage spectacular where the only mystery is if Punk will wrestle in long pants or his short tights. Honestly Punk should have been in the world title eliminator or something


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> It's a dead slot, the numbers they're doing now shouldn't be disregarded. I don't think there are many other programs that would do better numbers in that slot.
> Case in point, WWE current flagship show in Smackdown with a 2 hour headstart leading to a half hour extension which featured their top stars and was ad-free couldn't beat Rampage, an unestablished program that started in mid-August.


*Sasha on Smackdown, their flagship show which was aired on a channel that no one has nor watches, did 882k viewers in the same death slot in comparison to TNT's 662k with Punk, which is in MILLIONS of more homes. There, I fixed that for you.*


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm wondering if they signed Bobby Fish to some short-term contract or something, and are trying to get their money's worth. Because if not it is truly baffling to me why this guy is on TV every single fucking week like he's some hot property  I don't mind the idea of him working with Punk. They have styles that should gel well together, and the way they set it up with him (just randomly for no reason whatsoever) deciding to bully some young prospect when Punk is the ultimate heralder of those guys sort of works well, but... Seems like they could definitely have fit someone of more significant note into that role.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of either, but Danielson has been good, has a lot left in the tank. Punk has absolutely nothing without his rage against the WWE machine gimmick.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

They're booking him like a regular wrestler when they should've booked him as a special attraction.

People can piss and moan about Brock not being around every week but they've kept him looking like a special attraction since he came back. That's around 10 years. With Punk it was around 2 weeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's not destroyed, nobody is ever destroyed. Even if they wanted to make the get his legs under him find his groove a thing, it should've been a story. 

Either have him lose to Darby and realize he needs to start from the bottom and get his confidence. 

Or make him the reverse legend killer, that's determined to put the overly cocky young heels of AEW in their place. 

It's good that Tony respects his core, but Punk is a guy who can reach beyond that. So using him as another "good match" guy is undervaluing him.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

at least they're giving bobby fish some wins in between which is more than can be said about someone who's been totally destroyed like jack evans. Bobby Fish has actually booked king of well. Challenge-bounce back against jobber-challenge-back back against jobber-repeat. Which is better than 5 million jobber matches in a row or 5 million mismatches in a row.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

The match should be good but Punk needs an actual feud. Seeing him week in and week out just makes his appearances less and less special. He's still over like hell, but the ratings show that fans outside of their core base are already bored of him.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm not a big fan of either, but Danielson has been good, has a lot left in the tank. Punk has absolutely nothing without his rage against the WWE machine gimmick.


Even if I didnt want to believe it, this (at least for you and me) seems to be the case. Punk for me was good always as the bad guy and perfect against the establishment. Punk just randomly doing matches and nonsense babyface stuff is just boring. And it pains me to say that, but he is just boring…

Bryan after years of not wrestling came back and his second match already was great. Punk being gased in his 4th match really doesnt look good.
Especially with Punk doing MMA in the meantime…


----------



## VForVendetta (Mar 3, 2018)

Shaun_27 said:


> AEW think they are being clever by getting Punk on these shows to try and pop a rating, but all they are doing is devaluing him. *Compare this to how WWE booked Edge who still feels special.*


Edge has been unquestionably the best booked part timer/ legend if last 10 years.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm not a big fan of either, but Danielson has been good, has a lot left in the tank. Punk has absolutely nothing without his rage against the WWE machine gimmick.


I am a Punk mark so probably biased, but there could have been some mileage in a babyface Punk run where he plays to the AEW crowd and tells them what they want to hear regarding WWE. He could then brilliantly flip this a few months in, turn heel and play the hypocrite "Sports Entertainer Punk" where he talks about joining AEW to make money and be a part-timer. You could even build tension with the EVPs and make matches there etc.

One of the problems is every other ex-WWE guy they signed has already criticised and took shots at WWE, so it would be meaningless for Punk to do it. It is a shame because all things considered he has the most interesting and well-known story about leaving WWE and not just "I was a midcarder" like the others.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cornette is 100% right, Tony doesn't know how to book


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha on Smackdown, their flagship show which was aired on a channel that no one has nor watches, did 882k viewers in the same death slot in comparison to TNT's 662k with Punk, which is in MILLIONS of more homes. There, I fixed that for you.*


That's not the key demo though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe CM Punk is being booked to have bad booking, so he can complain about his booking LOL


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Isn't he slowly ranking up to that number 1 to get a title shot? But I do agree and I expected more. Fish vs the other dude had no business in being on Dynamite.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

The thing is I saw this coming . Not enough big names in are. Who does he have Jericho, Mjf, Danielson. Besides Bryan Danielson not many mega matches he can have there . If he would had went to wwe he would have more options as he has more enemies and history there


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

The lack of big guys for Punk to face is quite troublesome. He was always a bit of an underdog in WWE, whether it be against Big Show, HHH, Orton, Cena, Ryback, Lesnar, The Shield etc... all big guys. How he's got a bunch of 5 foot 6 120lb guys to go up against. Punk himself is 5'11 and probably about 175lbs right now, if you look at the other top level stars, you've got Danielson at 5'7, Jericho is 5'9, Omega at 5 foot 10. Brilliant technicians, but very samey to Punk.

They can have 5 star matches with each other, but 5 star feuds?

They need to put him in an extended fued with one of the big guys, a feud where it looks like he might not come out the victor. I look at the roster and can't see that guy right now. Maybe something with Moxley? He's a little bit bigger than Punk at just under 6'1 and would be deemed a genuine threat.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Calling CM Punk a "megastar"... A megastar is The Rock. CM Punks popularity isn't anything more than the hardcore wrestling fans loving the guy. People massively overhyped his return or had over expectations., which I don't blame them since he had been gone for 7 years... but still.

Clearly Punk is working with whoever he wants to. Like other wrestlers, I am sure that he has a say on how he wants to be used.

If he went to WWE then they would have done video packages for a month, had him do nothing but talk for the next month and then when he were to get in a feud they would have at least 3 matches in a row against each other.

Also the guy is still massively over. When he came out last night on Dynamite it's like the vibe changed to shock and excitement. So it's not like CM Punk has been "damaged" or anything.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's going to be a great match. Also the only purpose it serves is to pad Cm Punk's record and climb the ranks to eventually earn a title shot. I think it's fine.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I said it about a year and a half ago and I will say it here again now.
> 
> Tony Khan does not know what he's doing from a wrestling booking perspective. He might be a great businessman, negotiator or whatever others praise him for but when it comes to writing a compelling wrestling show he has no fucking idea.
> 
> ...


And then maybe I wouldn't Hate punk so much. But instead all his bitching has led him to getting what he wants which being himself which really is not anything to talk about. And yet people still obsessing over thus guy from one stupid storyline and his magic tricks of dragging people along for 7 years on his twitter


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Punk vs Jobbers is tanking ratings to all time lows, so what's the solution? Put him in matches with MORE jobbers. Brilliant. *


Nobody is “tanking” the ratings.

That’s clearly on the different time slots lately, and you know it.




Smark1995 said:


> AEW fanboys will defend any shit this company throws in front of them!
> People were waiting for Punk's return not to see that he had matches with the jobbers from Dark


Oh, you’re labeling a big group of good fans again because you’re upset that you didn’t get what you wanted with CM Punk in only 2 months into his return!


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Punk vs Jobbers is tanking ratings to all time lows, so what's the solution? Put him in matches with MORE jobbers. Brilliant. *


'All time lows' on a show that's been around for 2 months is a _little_ bit hyperbolic.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk has to get some wins vs jobbers in order to move up the rankings. It’s that simple. 

AEW doesn’t want to book Punk to lose, but they also don’t want him going over one of their key guys when he just got there. So he’s going to slowly move up the rankings like everyone else.

Evebtualky it’ll be MJF vs Punk tho I am certain


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

The_Great_One21 said:


> wHy aRe yOu aCtInG LiKe tHe 2 tHiNgS YoU’Ve lIsTeD ArE ThE OnLy oPtIoNs. As iF “aNgRy pUnK” cOnFrOnTiNg bObBy fUcKiNg fIsH Is wHaT PeOpLe wErE AsKiNg fOr?
> 
> sToP BeInG A DiSiNgEnUoUs lItTlE ShIt


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Randy Lahey said:


> Punk has to get some wins vs jobbers in order to move up the rankings. It’s that simple.
> 
> AEW doesn’t want to book Punk to lose, but they also don’t want him going over one of their key guys when he just got there. So he’s going to slowly move up the rankings like everyone else.
> 
> Evebtualky it’ll be MJF vs Punk tho I am certain


Even if you go by it’s okay to book him v jobbers … it’s fucking stupid to book his matches on Thunder, I mean Rampage. 

Him not being in shape and returning with that much rust is on him and AEW. He his Ms in the bank and Tony Bs so they should have had him in a gym with a ring and jobbers where no one can see to get him ready, you know like Edge. 

He’s been horribly handled. Put in matches on the B show like Bret. Commentating on the main show like King. I mean he’s not signing Cena or Batista, but damn he’s done fuck all


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Tony doesnt know what he,s doing but you guys do? Lol ok. Aew has a proven track record of longterm booking and with the win-loss record mattering Punk will need to go through some lower card guys first + probably work on his ring rust. 

Also Punk is still somewhat in the honeymoon phase where fans are just glad to see him so its not a must for him to be in top feuds. Plus Hangman just came back, bryan and Cole debuted, + a whole roster full of guys like malakai waiting to break out. You simply cant push everyone at once. 

So Punk will be in the mainevents in the future. And even if Punk turns stale all he would need is a heelturn or interesting program to skyrocket again. He,s that good. How about some patience people.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

I suspect Punk will be feuding with MJF sooner rather than later.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Y'all need to calm down. He's taking it slow. A lot of people complaining and no one has any suggestions as far as feuds right now because there aren't any at the moment. The hot feuds are coming be patient. All of AEW's main eventers and upper card guys are tied up right now. Even if he were to face Cody, the heel turn would need to happen first. MJF is tied up with Darby and Sting and do you want to put Punk over MJF right away? I wouldn't. Putting him against Omega right away is not a good move. Bryan vs Punk right now is not a good decision because Bryan would have to take the L. Moxley is probably on the way to a heel turn so that feud has to wait until that happens, Black vs Punk is not the right move right now, Chris Jericho just went back to being a babyface, etc. If you think about it he doesn't really fit in the puzzle at this point in time. Things need to play out with current programs before Punk can get the main event level feud we're waiting for. If MJF beats Darby at Full Gear then that should free him up for Punk. If Darby wins then Punk has to wait for another guy to be available.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Y'all need to calm down. He's taking it slow. A lot of people complaining and no one has any suggestions as far as feuds right now because there aren't any at the moment.


Lol and who's fault is that? You could have easily slotted him against MJF and the Pinnacle if they weren't as useless as The Union. CM Punk has no feud going into their PPV. That's indefensible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> Lol and who's fault is that? You could have easily slotted him against MJF and the Pinnacle if they weren't as useless as The Union. CM Punk has no feud going into their PPV. That's indefensible.


You couldn't because MJF just came off of a loss to Jericho and AEW generally likes to protect their talent. Punk not having a feud going into Full Gear is not cool I agree, but you gotta look at it from a higher level and realize that he needs to be slotted into something that makes sense. Putting him over MJF right away doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I mean they signed Fish, might as well do something with him


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah TK has no fucking clue what to do with Punk, theres no story at all being told, he's now just popping up to do commentary and occasionally wrestles a midcarder on the b show. And people keep using the excuse "He's just shaking the rust off and getting his cardio up and getting back into the groove of things" yeah he's had plenty of time to have done that already, he should've been in another feud by now.

Another thing is they've just over exposed him, i mean when he first returned i was fucking dying to see him wrestle, seeing Punk wrestle a match was most wrestling fans dream for the last 7 year, seeing Punk wrestle his first match back felt like a huge fucking deal. But now he's wrestling every god damn week against scrubs and its just killed any kind of special aura he had, now i don't really give a fuck if he's wrestling cause i've seen him do it so damn much now.

Alot of die hard Punk fans don't give a fuck about him now, at first they did during the Darby feud but weeks of him doing commentary and cutting happy promos and wrestling midcarders on the b show have made people stop caring.

Just imagine Stone Cold returning to wrestling and he's wrestling Humberto Carillo, on Main Event, then he's doing commentary, then he wrestles Jinder Mahal on Main Event, and months go by of him having no feud at all. Fans would be fucking rioting and protesting outside WWE headquarters. And everyone justifying Punk's booking in AEW would be shitting all over it if he was used this way in WWE i guarantee it.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

AEW badly need to invest in short term feuds. That's a reason why their Grand Slam was cool, Danielson vs Omega was a good short feud that built interest. I mean, seriously, I can't believe the freaking Big Show had a better feud than CM Punk since Allin.

Tony has a long term plan, that's cool but that doesn't mean you can't criticize the now. You can build long term yet still have something good and exciting short term. CM Punk was the biggest signing AEW could ever do yet it doesn't feel like it brought anything special to the table.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Punk has to get some wins vs jobbers in order to move up the rankings. It’s that simple.
> 
> AEW doesn’t want to book Punk to lose, but they also don’t want him going over one of their key guys when he just got there. So he’s going to slowly move up the rankings like everyone else.
> 
> Evebtualky it’ll be MJF vs Punk tho I am certain


MJF is currently better than Punk, I don't want him feuding with Punk and losing...


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Punk is working the rust off, guys.
> If you watch his matches, it’s mostly against work horses that can help him get that step back that, naturally, he’s lost over 7 years.
> 
> a main event fued with MJF, only for Punk to be mediocre in the ring doesn’t work long term.
> ...


Maybe he should have worked some of that ring rust of in non televised matches instead.
Edge came back after being retired for 9 years and still performs on the same level.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

If AEWs ranking system is to blame for this then it needs to go, or be drastically reimagined. It's crazy how quickly they've killed Punk's buzz.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

AEW are very clever in my opinion. CM Punk is still trying to get his cardio and stuff to where it needs to be. He is nowhere near the old CM Punk we all know so Tony Khan puts his focus on Bryan Danielson who can produce those matches at the moment while building up the wins for Punk
When the decline of Danielson happens the ascension of Punk will follow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking forward to it, should be a good pro wrasslin' match. First time they have ever met in any capacity I believe.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Punk has to get some wins vs jobbers in order to move up the rankings. It’s that simple.
> 
> AEW doesn’t want to book Punk to lose, but they also don’t want him going over one of their key guys when he just got there. So he’s going to slowly move up the rankings like everyone else.
> 
> Evebtualky it’ll be MJF vs Punk tho I am certain


Like fuck he does, that's such a mark mentality. 

If they need to him to have wins they can just make them up, like WCW did with many of Goldberg's victories, or like WWE did with those tournaments in Rio De Janeiro that established the WWE and Intercontinental Championships. He comes on Dynamite next week and his record is inflated because he had untelevised matches on unspecified dates and in unspecified venues. Job done.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So no feud still heading to Full Gear.

This is so baffling. How do you kill Punk this fast?


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

The_Great_One21 said:


> So no feud still heading to Full Gear.
> 
> This is so baffling. How do you kill Punk this fast?


Wait and see….


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That match was amazing


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Great match.

They're telling a good story by having Punk struggle against guys he should beat comfortably even though he's been out the game for seven years. It adds an element of doubt for when he faces an MJF, an Omega, an Adam Cole etc

In the background he's building stamina, getting used to taking bumps etc so when he does win the title it will be an awesome match he can be proud of.

Unfortunately a few of members here are too short sighted to see that.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

The story they're telling is that in his time away Punk has lost a step. I think he's going to hit a brick wall when going up against a big star and it's going to start his heel turn because a CM Punk that plays it fair won't have what it takes to be a top guy.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

MJF is so serving him his first loss.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The_Great_One21 said:


> The single worst megastar return in history.
> 
> You bring him back again Darby. Cool. Understandable. A hella over upper mid carder.
> 
> ...


And strangely bobby fish came out looking like a star there and cm punk a broken down old man! Fish even got robbed as clearly had his shoulders up at 2. There was something not right about that match. Punk must have been legit hurt I think as he looked like shit throughout. Did fish stiff him a bit? Punk certainly came out looking worse than he went in and fish better. That greybeard has to go he looks like a homeless bum.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Matthew Castillo said:


> The story they're telling is that in his time away Punk has lost a step. I think he's going to hit a brick wall when going up against a big star and it's going to start his heel turn because a CM Punk that plays it fair won't have what it takes to be a top guy.


OK if so it's a great sell I must say!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> This isn't a feud. It's an easy win. If you are gullible enough to believe that fish is getting an extended program with CM Punk I have a flying emu to sell you


Didnt look an easy win to me. Punk got smashed up in that match and won on a 2 count!


----------

